# FOX split telecasts of NLCS/ALCS



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

What did you think of the FOX network's
decision to split the telecasts of 
the NLCS/ALCS on Wednesday?
Good idea? Bad idea? Don't give a hoot?
I did not like it. I would prefer they go
back to the day/night format as they
will this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I could jump between both MLB games - since neither were close contests - I watched the Dallas Stars tie the Avs 1 to 1


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

True, the fact that neither the NLCS or 
ALCS were close made it easier to
switch but why force viewers to make a
choice?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I liked it because it was on at night and I could see it.. I just had one tv on each for the ALCS, NLCS, AV's hockey, Kings hockey and American Race. I didn't treat it any different compared to the regular season.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

The only thing that sucked, at least in Hawaii, was that the local Fox station delayed the ALCS game until 6:30pm local time. Dish for whatever reason blacked-out all the RSN's carrying the Baseball playoffs except FSN-NW, which carried the NLCS game, so I only saw the 8th inning on of the ALCS after the blackout ended at 5pm local time.


----------

